# Very cool Pierce



## rollfaster (May 28, 2018)

Piece of art!


----------



## troy boy (May 28, 2018)

That is one fine bicycle. Are the pedal cages alloy I have only seen one other set of those.  Mine   Thanks for sharing Brian


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 28, 2018)

BSA components.


----------



## locomotion (May 29, 2018)

Awesome bike.


----------



## kccomet (May 29, 2018)

that pierce has some thin rear stays, great overall look


----------



## carlitos60 (May 30, 2018)

kccomet said:


> that pierce has some thin rear stays, great overall look



Don't It Have a 30s Style of Rear Stays??
Is the Serial Number on the TOP of Bottom Bracket??


----------



## filmonger (May 30, 2018)

What is the serial number?


----------



## Dweber (May 31, 2018)

Serial Number is # (303434) (Angola Built)  It is listed in the Pierce Bicycle Serial Numbers Registry
. Wish I had some past history on the bike. I found it hanging on the wall of a bicycle shop in St. Louis, MO. The gentleman I bought it from said it was given to his father many years ago. No history was passed on with the bike. Definitely a special Pierce with the open pencil rear stays and unique drop outs so the front wheels wont come off if they become loose.


----------



## gben (Jun 10, 2018)

Once production was moved from Buffalo to Angola the bikes really just became examples of badge-engineering. It is a nice survivor but the Buffalo Pierce bikes are the real Pierce bikes and had many features that were erased along with the original company.


----------



## Dweber (Jun 11, 2018)

gben said:


> Once production was moved from Buffalo to Angola the bikes really just became examples of badge-engineering. It is a nice survivor but the Buffalo Pierce bikes are the real Pierce bikes and had many features that were erased along with the original company.



Tell me some of the differences between the Buffalo Pierce and the early (1917-1920's) Angola Pierce bicycles besides the head badge. I would be interested to know. Curious to hear what you have to say!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## gben (Jun 18, 2018)

Dweber said:


> Tell me some of the differences between the Buffalo Pierce and the early (1917-1920's) Angola Pierce bicycles besides the head badge. I would be interested to know. Curious to hear what you have to say!




   There is a really good thread on this forum about Pierce bicycle serial numbers that is full of photos of bikes and other information about the company and the bikes. 

    The original Pierce company, which produced bicycles, motorcycles and automobiles, built high-quality items with original designs. Lots of USA companies start out this way, very few of them make it for long as they can not compete well with the manufacturers of low-cost items. When Pierce or any other similar company goes bankrupt it is usually bought up by a more successful company not so it's original costly product can continue to be manufactured, but so that it's name can be used to market what they are already manufacturing themselves. That is the history of capitalism in the USA and the world. 

    Here is a link to the thread on Pierce cycle serial numbers: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/


----------

